# Fancy guppies and water current



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

I obtained 4 wonderful guppies from our member amp. They are currently in a well-planted 5.5g tank and are lively, perceptive, and obviously happy. 

The tank has some serious over-filtration because the only other tank mate is a S. lineolata, who needs *a ton* of oxygen. I have an over-sized sponge filter and an Eheim Liberty HOB filter running. The Eheim creates a nice current/agitation in the back half of the tank.

I know that fish with long fins do not usually like current. The guppies _could_ stay out of it, but the throw themselves into the current all the time. Now my question is, is this playful behavior or are they confused?


* I am actually surprised by how well these guppies swim. They seem pretty strong for their size.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Playful behavior. My guppies adore the filter stream.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

ya, i've kept guppies for years now and they love to swim in and out of the currents. Sometime they'll swim onto the current and ride it across the tank.


----------



## skinz180189 (Jun 26, 2009)

My guppies do the same, they even like going in so they are forced backwards! Bloody randomers.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Mine will stay out of the current most of the time but every once and awhile they like to play in it.


----------

